# Heat Pressing an Insulated Bag?



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anybody heat pressed on this type of bag? The fabric itself should be fine (600 denier poly), but I'm wondering about that aluminum foil insulated interior.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Heat won't bother foil insulation. Pressure will flatten it out some. I usually reduce the pressure as much as possible and press a little longer to compensate. God Bless.


----------

